

Ask HN: Need some input on a new startup project - ddmma

Hi there,
just launched a new startup project so you can easily share datasets with the world. 
DasData in pre-release phase and would be very grateful if anyone is interested to play with it.
Register free at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dasdata.co<p>Thanks!
======
throwwit
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6455799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6455799)
for ref.

~~~
ddmma
thank you man!

------
chirags
Nice service :)

~~~
ddmma
I appreciate!

